# Preswitch Golf Club, July 2007



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Visted after much time spent debating weather or not is was worth the effort.

Glad I finally went inside, great explore, but bigger then it looks from the outside:


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*

Nice, seems a lot of cool stuff up your way.


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*



sheep2405 said:


> Nice, seems a lot of cool stuff up your way.



There was, I am rapidly running out of explores locally now though


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*

Jesus, that place looks like they've just gone after work and never came back. Look at the amount of paperwork and books that are all left there, even down to the flowers and hairdriers in the ladies. What acool explore. love this. It's like the tardis. 

How come they didn't take the trophies and cups with them? They'd have probably been the first things i took out of there when i left if i'd have worked there.

Cheers, excellent report, and brill pics.

 Sal

ps, was the bottle of beer ok? lol


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*



smileysal said:


> Jesus, that place looks like they've just gone after work and never came back. Look at the amount of paperwork and books that are all left there, even down to the flowers and hairdriers in the ladies. What acool explore. love this. It's like the tardis.
> 
> How come they didn't take the trophies and cups with them? They'd have probably been the first things i took out of there when i left if i'd have worked there.
> 
> ...



yeah amazing how much stuff is left in there, well was (chavs torched it now)

and yeah the beer was fine


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*



Wishmaster said:


> well was (chavs torched it now)



Will you miss it? TBH it looks a bit crap to me!


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*



Reaperman said:


> Will you miss it? TBH it looks a bit crap to me!



to be fair, it was a good explore, much bigger then it looks and not an easy entrance being on the main road, I would of liked to see it again, but hey


----------



## smileysal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*

What happened to all the trophies?


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*



smileysal said:


> What happened to all the trophies?



ermm no idea, melted maybe rofl


----------



## smileysal (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*

:'( not good. :') cheers anyway lol.


----------



## carlito (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*

WISHMASTER, 
i can only say that i badly wanted to get in there, but before i even considered it, it had gone! this is literally across the road from me and has been a well known land mark in the whitefield area. Good attempt and at least you got some where done before it was demo'd! 

message me as am pretty local,

ONE MAN'S RUBBISH, IS ANOTHER MAN'S GOLD
surely we can all take that into account


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*



carlito said:


> WISHMASTER,
> i can only say that i badly wanted to get in there, but before i even considered it, it had gone! this is literally across the road from me and has been a well known land mark in the whitefield area. Good attempt and at least you got some where done before it was demo'd!
> 
> message me as am pretty local,
> ...



Access was remarkably easy, which is probably why it ended be set a blaze 

I did enjoy the explore and it was much bigger inside then it appeared to be, also the power was sill on at the time and the beeping fire alarm give us the shits once or twice 

I will msg you mate.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*

Nice looking place -don't see many Golf Clubs on the UE scene either. Thanks for sharing! 

Lb


----------



## Bad wolf (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*

its a shame as usual the pikeys wrecked the joint,thanks for pix.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Preswitch Golf Club - Report - 27.07.07*



Bad wolf said:


> its a shame as usual the pikeys wrecked the joint,thanks for pix.



It wasnt that bad really mate, just the main room was trashed, the rest was just really messy and in urgent need of a cleaner, then they could of re-opened the place


----------

